# Lake Effect Chapter of MDHA Big Event 2/23/2012!!



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

It's back, further details to follow, if you know you are going to attend, contact Kevin Bauman below for tickets! Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

I have every intent of being there. Look forward to it.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

I will be there, with hot blondes!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

waxico said:


> I will be there, with hot blondes!


Sweet, although I worry you didn't specify gender.


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

man i wonder what really happens in a duck blind on the east side of the mitten.......


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

TSS Caddis said:


> Sweet, although I worry you didn't specify gender.


That's an important point, since he is sitting next to you.

Lol- j/k Jerry...it's gonna be fun!


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Gene:

One of the Cougars is mine, the other is single and a sporting gal, who is ready to step up to a duck hunter.

She's from Spring Lake too.


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

We'll be there. 

I'd like to formally request our usual table right next to the beverage window.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

FullBody said:


> We'll be there.
> 
> I'd like to formally request our usual table right next to the beverage window.


Nice of you to make it convenient for me to get you a drink.


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

TSS Caddis said:


> Nice of you to make it convenient for me to get you a drink.


Yeah well, I know you layout hunters aren't used to walking very far.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

I will be there also. Can't wait to meet some more of you guys there. Should be a great time! Looking forward to it.


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Mar 6, 2004)

Wow a sporting gal from Spring Lake, never heard of that before


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

She's hot, smart, employed and can ski her a** off.


----------



## gooseman (Jul 24, 2006)

Careful Waxi.........you could get a bunch of guys interested that shouldn't be. :lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Attended the Grand River Chapter meeting last night, and it looks like there are at least 8 coming over for this event, including the newly elected MDHA President Scott Berg.  I also plan to attend. So look out for an invasion from the greater Lansing area :lol:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

waxico said:


> She's hot, smart, employed and can ski her a** off.


Good thing everyone at our table is ugly except me.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

just ducky said:


> Attended the Grand River Chapter meeting last night, and it looks like there are at least 8 coming over for this event, including the newly elected MDHA President Scott Berg.  I also plan to attend. So look out for an invasion from the greater Lansing area :lol:


Bring some of your tax return money to spend.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

waxico said:


> I will be there, with hot blondes!


 
I will be sure to give myself a few extra dosages of my new cologne, I will be selling sprays for $5 at the door.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Better tell the chef to add a little salt peter to his recipe, it could get out of hand if Wax brings his harem


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Well I know least one other bud from state would like to come over to the event. Wont have enough to fill a table but still would like to come. Had a blast last year with the Diver Down crew. looking forward to it.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Quack Wacker said:


> It's back, further details to follow, if you know you are going to attend, contact Kevin Bauman below for tickets! Hope to see some of you there!


Do you have the pricing and ticket package information yet? I'd like to get a check in the mail to you by EOW.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Quack Wacker said:


> Bring some of your tax return money to spend.


You betcha  Always ready to help out a fellow MDHA chapter!


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

How many to fill a table? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Huntermax-4 said:


> How many to fill a table?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


It's usually 8.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Here are the details. Check out our Facebook page if you are not on our email list to get these. All those on email list, facebook and mail listing will receive the registration and everything else via those avenues. If you would like to get on one of those lists, please email us at [email protected] .


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

*If anyone would like to donate ANYTHING to help us in our mission, no matter how large or small, we are always looking for items to add to our event. If it wasn't for the generosity of folks out there, we wouldn't be where we are today! Please email us at **[email protected]** if you are interested in helping us out!
*


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

waxico said:


> She's hot, smart, employed *and can ski her a** off*.


Forget the banquet, you sold me on this. Tell her there will be a seat for her at a more civilized table.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Bring yer A game and let's see whatja got

You should see her fish...


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

waxico said:


> Bring yer A game and let's see whatja got
> 
> You should see her fish...


If she is how you describe, that's a catch! Spring Lake? Sure she's not from Grand Haven but just doesn't want to admit it?


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

*[/COLOR]Forms Can Be Viewed and Download as well at our website www.lakeeffectmdha.org *



Hope to see you all there.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

slap


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

Looking forward to it again this year.
I've never met Waxico.But from the sounds of it,I might have to track you down to meet you and your friends.:lol:


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

Ill be there. It will be first time sounds like its a lot of fun. It will be nice to meet a lot of u.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Look forward to meeting you both, safe travels


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

*Hey Everyone, Just a reminder that the Michigan Duck Hunters Annual Event is FAST Approaching! Tables and ticket packages are really starting to roll in, so don't hesitate and risk being left out of one of the best events for Waterfowl in the State of Michigan! This is the same high caliber event as always AND SOME! 

We will be featuring guns, artwork, collectibles, hunting trips, prints, a virtual mountain of decoys, custom knives, and as always, there will be several new features and surprises that are sure to be crowd pleasers!

We will be featuring a gourmet buffet of Prime Rib and Applewood Smoked Chicken and also we will be featuring bottomless cups of beer and soda with every ticket!

Just a reminder that the early bird deadline for the Early Bird Ticket Packages and also to be automatically entered to win a $100 raffle package is **FEBRUARY 10t! SO DON'T DELAY!

**
This is going to be a great night of 250+ people in attendance to raise dollars to help fund Waterfowl Conservation programs in Michigan! If anyone would like to make a donation of a product or otherwise, please contact us at this email address!

Thank You and we look forward to seeing each and everyone of you at the event! We truly appreciate everyone's support and judging by the volume of tables coming in, the support is still growing! THANK YOU!

Visit our Website or Facebook page for flyers and forms www.lakeeffectmdha.org , email us at [email protected] or call Kevin Bouwman at 231-740-2927!

Lake Effect MDHA
----------------------------
Make sure and check out our website!! www.lakeeffectmdha.org
Also, "like" us on facebook!! Keywords: Lake Effect Chapter of Michigan Duck Hunters*


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

waxico said:


> Bring yer A game and let's see whatja got
> 
> You should see her fish...


The last thing I would like to see is her fish.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Get your registrations in for the Early Bird special!!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

Attention Craft Beer Lovers/Enthusiasts....Just one of many things we have up our sleeves from the Lake Effect Gang and available only exclusively at the 2012 Event. Available in Bombers (22oz)


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

LakeEffectMDHA said:


> Attention Craft Beer Lovers/Enthusiasts....Just one of many things we have up our sleeves from the Lake Effect Gang and available only exclusively at the 2012 Event. Available in Bombers (22oz)


Will their be a Shoveler Cider so Hoeker has something to drink?


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

TSS Caddis said:


> Will their be a Shoveler Cider so Hoeker has something to drink?


:lol:

I look forward to you buying me one of those.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

I'll raise a glass of Mergy Merlot in a toast.

I sent my checks for 5 of us including Terry P yesterday. She'll be there, so will I!


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for your support Waxico, we really appreciate it!

Also, Thank You For the donation of the Harsen's Island Hunt for our Event!!!!

Here we are into February and time is ticking closer and closer to the BIG Event! Don't hesitate to get those registration forms in and don't forget the deadline for the "Early Bird" Raffle Ticket package deadline is postmarked NO LATER than Feb. 10th! Have a good weekend everybody!


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Can't wait to enjoy some left coast hospitality.

Are the bottomless beer cups for sale?


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

The bottomless cups of beer are included with each and every ticket, if you are in the door and 21 or older you will be entitled to it. The only drinks to pay for that night would be if someone wanted something other than the beer on tap or soda, or to purchase the Limited Edition Oldsquaw Stout to take home with them!


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Sure you can't include the Bottomless Beer Truck?


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

Make sure and slide on over to our facebook page and check out the Lake Effect Chapter of the Michigan Duck Hunters!

New photos posted of our bottling of *Old Squaw Stout...an 11.8% behemoth beer that will be available ONLY at the event on 2/23/12 for purchase!! 

Full photo galley uploaded over there!

Also, a writeup about the brewing and all the event flyers/registration forms are now posted on our website www.lakeeffectmdha.org Check out the slideshow...its a riot!

Tables are rolling in now more and more everyday, the anticipation is building for a GREAT night!

Thanks for everyone's support! We appreciate each and everyone of you!
*


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Don't forget to bring in goods (food, paper products...) for the Goods Drive for a chance to win a $100.00 Raffle Ticket package!


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

*Well, this is the last big reminder before the big event, February 23rd, 2012 for the Lake Effect Chapter of MDHA. Just a quick reminder that all Early Bird Raffle Packages and anyone who wants to be entered in the early bird drawing must have their envelope postmarked no later than Friday February 10th!!

What is the early bird ticket package?
Buy $100 in Raffle Tickets and you receive $200 in Raffle Tickets at the door along with 5 Upper Tier Tickets...A $325 Value!

Early Bird Drawing=Any entries postmarked February 10th or earlier will automatically be entered to win a $100 Raffle Package!

The Table sales are on a record pace, but if you can't find 7 of your closest friends to come on out, its still a great bargain and a great deal to come by purchasing just a couple tickets!

This event is shaping up to be the best event we have hosted yet, which for anyone who has attended, knows that means some big things to come. We have something for everybody there, artwork, outdoor gear, guns, decoys, hunting trips, Custom Knives, one of a kind MDHA items, and even a custom beer called Oldsquaw Stout brewed by MDHA members at Saugatuck Brewing Company...an 11.5% Imperial Stout!! (visit our website or facebook for full details) that will be available for purchase that night and that night only! We have so many new items this year, far too many to mention! And as always, a gourmet buffet of food and bottomless cups of Pop and Beer with every ticket!

Don't forget to start setting canned goods aside, non perishable foods, household items, toiletries, etc. We will once again be doing the Lake Effect Gives Back Charity Drive to benefit West Michigan Loaves and Fishes Pantry. Every item you bring = 1 Raffle Ticket to enter you into a drawing for a $100 Raffle Ticket Package and 4 Upper Tier Tickets....A $200 Value!

Lastly, Thank You to everyone for your support! We are working hard to put on a bigger and better event than the previous years and we wouldn't be able to be where we are today if it wasn't for the support from everyone from across the State of Michigan, Thank You!

All Flyers and Forms can be found on our website or on the facebook page too!

With any Questions about the event or to learn how to get involved, please feel free to email us at [email protected] Or if anyone wants to make a Tax Deductible donation to our chapter in the form of Money or Merchandise, or to become one of our donors/sponsors, please let us know! We appreciate each and everyone of you who have helped us!

Lake Effect MDHA

To Stay Up to Date on current happenings with our chapter, please visit: www.lakeeffectmdha.org OR Find Us on Facebook and like our page!*


----------



## Blazin Guns (Feb 22, 2008)

If you didn't make the early bird deadline, you can still put a table together or get a single ticket and buy raffle packages at the event. 
Remember there will be no ticket sales at the door, so get those registration forms in the mail. 

We are filling up fast!


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Guys:
I assume you received my payment. Pick up tickets at the door?

My crew is eagerly anticipating Thursday night!

See ya there!


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

waxico said:


> Guys:
> I assume yoou received my payment. Pick up tickets at the door?
> 
> My crew is eagerly anticipating Thursday night!
> ...


 
Yep, you're all set! In the near future Kevin will be calling someone from each table to let them know what their table number is.

This is going to be a GREAT event with a record number of people in attendance


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

*Attention:

The 2012 Lake Effect Chapter of the Michigan Duck Hunters Association Event has SOLD OUT! Please call Kevin Bouwman after 5:30pm today if you have mailed or were going to mail tickets 231-740-2927 and please spread the word if you knew anyone who was on the fence of attending, but haven't bought a ticket yet.

There will be NO night of event tickets sold at the door!!

We can't thank everyone enough for all of your support! It is incredible to see the outpouring of support and generosity from all of the Sportsmen and Women from across our great State of Michigan, as well as the generosity from all of our donors and sponsors. Without all of you, we wouldn't be where we are today!

All of the Lake Effect MDHA workers have spent literally hundreds of man hours preparing this event to be the best night out that we can and to show everyone how much we appreciate your support! We are going to be featuring alot of incredible hunting items, decoys, guns, prints, collectibles, and a TON of surprises that I can guarantee you have never seen at any other event out there!

Just a reminder to the attendees:

BRING YOUR CANNED GOODS, HOUSEHOLD ITEMS, NON-PERSIHABLES, Etc. 1 Item you bring = 1 ticket for a chance at a $100 Raffle Ticket Package and 4 Upper Tier Raffle Tickets--A $200 Value! Not to mention it goes towards a GREAT cause, benefiting the West Michigan Loaves and Fishes Pantry.

See everyone Thursday night for the Event of the Year!

Sincerely,
Lake Effect MDHA Committee*


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

I've got 2 tix I'll sell for $1000...


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I fully expect Jerry to show up dressed like Huggy Bear with a lady on each arm


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

TSS Caddis said:


> I fully expect Jerry to show up dressed like Huggy Bear with a lady on each arm


Yeah, what was i thinking??? $1000 is way to cheap for my tix...


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Pimpin' ain't easy, hate the playa, not the game!

I assure you I will be coming with ladies, NOT hoes....


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Great event again gentleman! Lake Effect chapter puts on a legit banquet.

We had a fantastic time and we even won a bunch of stuff. 

Good to see everyone again. See you next year.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

TSS Caddis said:


> As always, good to see you Jerry.
> 
> 3 kids all in anticipation of repealing the age limit on hunting:lol: So there is my 24 for the day.
> 
> I think TJ mentioned something about opening a daycare this fall in his boat


 
A little gray spray paint and she's good to go. (sorry, not many google results for boat+daycare)


----------

